# Tuning Plate Utopia!!!



## pianov (Jan 15, 2015)

WOW!!! I installed my tuning plates on my offset masonry smoker that I recently upgraded with a new top and doors.

Below a photo of the results! The two temps are from BBQ probes at each end of my smoker.













IMG_1081.jpg



__ pianov
__ Jan 15, 2015






I fed the probes in through small holes I drilled into the rear of the CC.













IMG_1082.JPG



__ pianov
__ Jan 15, 2015






Below is a photo of the inside of the upper part of my CC - you can kinda make out the two probes at either side of the CC protruding out of the rear wall.













IMG_1083.JPG



__ pianov
__ Jan 15, 2015






Below is photo of my tuning plates. Initially I just guessed at what might be good positioning of the plates. But after watching the temp probes, initially the left side was consistently 20 degrees cooler than the right side. After tuning the plates, I seem to hav gotten the temps within two to four degrees F quite consistently. 

I think I am tuned!













IMG_1084.JPG



__ pianov
__ Jan 15, 2015






Below is photo of my old smoke/heat diverter. It was just a guess at what might help. My guess now is that it didn't work very well!













IMG_1085.JPG



__ pianov
__ Jan 15, 2015






Below are two pics of my old smoke/heat diverter installed in my smoker. The inlet to the CC from the FB is on the left, just under the old smoke/heat diverter.













P1010022.JPG



__ pianov
__ Aug 11, 2014


















P1010020.JPG



__ pianov
__ Aug 11, 2014






This tuning plate thing appears to be the kitty's tushy!

Thanks to all on this forum for sharing so much information. I had never even heard of tuning plates before I happened along this forum.

Terry on Tampa Bay, Florida


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2015)

Excellent.....  Glad You found the secret....   should make for some great smoked food.....   

Dave


----------



## pianov (Jan 16, 2015)

It's some 14+ hours later now since those photos were taken and I found out I wasn't quite tuned. After the CC thoroughly got up to temperature, the left side (where the inlet from the FB is) got warmer - 20 degrees warmer than the right side. So I pushed the tuning plates around a bit more and finally got things where the two sides of the CC seem to stay within ten degrees of one another. I suspect that is about as good as I gonna get.

But I also think that is quite good enough! I found it very interesting how just a little plate movement this way or the other made quite a difference in the heat distribution. All seems to be working well now.

I'm 13 hours into the smoke of two pork butts - butt temp is 150 - a little behind schedule. Oh well. I also just put in a three-pound leg of lamb roast. That will be a first for me. It should be done for dinner anyway. I'm really looking forward to trying it!

Thanks for all your input.

Terry on Tampa Bay, Florida


----------



## swirvin2000 (Apr 19, 2019)

Pianov, You noted that your smoker has been around basically 20 years now, do you have fire brick in your Cook chamber or just in the firebox, and if not fire brick, what do you have in it and have you seen any deterioration?  

I want to build my own masonry smoker and that fire brick is pretty high priced.  Would love to get away with solid cinder blocks or standard bricks if they will stay solid for 20 years.


----------

